# Pregnancy with Injury



## kyannekis (Oct 13, 2015)

If you have a patient that is pregnant and they have an ankle sprain are you using a code from O9A.2 in addition to the injury code for ICD 10


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes plus the Z3A for weeks of gestation.  The O9A.2 is coded first.


----------

